# Do you sneak food into the movie theater?



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Sometimes I grudgingly spend like $20-$25 on theater food or other times I sneak in McDonald's, since there's one right down the street from the theater. :b


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't really need to, they don't check our bags. I've brought KFC in before 

EDIT: P.S They are insane:


http://imgur.com/dzYaNBU


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Diacetylmorphine said:


> I don't really need to, they don't check our bags. *I've brought KFC in before *


LOL, nice! KFC is yummy. None near the theaters I go to though.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I do even better. I stay at home and eat everything I can find.

Edit - But if you're ever in the neighborhood and you wanna do a movie, let me know and I'll help you sneak food in.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh yeah.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

My best friend and I always used to do this. Food is way overpriced at our local theater.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

I do and I don't feel bad about it - it's not like I'd ever buy the **** food they sell regardless of if I snuck something in or not.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Always. I g to Walgreens the day before and buy gummy bears and a bag of chips. That's why I love carrying purses. My parents would sneak in pork rinds. They are so ridiculous. They keep them in this big plastic bag and they are munching away. They do the same thing at Mexican restaurants. Instead of eating the tostadas, they take out pork rinds they brought from home. lol


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Oh, yeah!  I'm not buying their snacks.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

tbyrfan said:


> My best friend and I always used to do this. *Food is way overpriced at our local theater.*


Same here. A small drink is $5 lol. :con


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> Same here. A small drink is $5 lol. :con


I remember one time, I asked for a slushie and this guy gave me the large size and I'm like no, I am not going to pay for that because he refused to ask me what size I wanted. I looked up and saw they had a small and a large and he gave me a large and charged me. So I made him cancel that and to give me the small size.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

When I go by myself, I'll sometimes sneak stuff in. With my three kids, I just bite the bullet and pay. Usually for the four of us:

drinks -- $32
popcorn -- $16
candy -- $15
tickets -- $34.50

So it's $97.50, just to go see a movie. Sheesh.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Very rarely will I buy food at a movie. The prices are ridiculous and the food isn't that great anyway. I prefer to eat out right before the movie -The food is typically A LOT better and cheaper -plus it extends the overall experience!


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I've been known to sneak a bottle in there.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Have been sneaking in food and drinks for most of my life. The few times I've bought stuff from them the price has been ridiculous. I'm going to see Godzilla in a day or two. Sucks it is too warm to wear a coat where I could hide stuff. When I was a young kid my mom used to buy their stuff for us, but I don't know if the prices were better then. My dad was always for sneaking stuff in.

If the prices were reasonable I'd just buy from them. The money made from fewer sales of expensive items must more than make up for the larger number of sales they'd make at lower prices.


----------



## nullnaught (Mar 12, 2014)

When i watch movies at home i can do it naked eating whatever i feel like. I have not been to movie theaters since the late 70s.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Yeah, sometimes I'll sneak in candy. I remember once a guy snuck in a beer and everyone could hear him opening the can. And his friend goes, "OMG WHY COULDN'T YOU BRING ME ONE!" And then he says, "Sssh!" and takes a swig of his can. I laughed.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Ugh, food at the theatres is sooo expensive. I don't go the movie theatres often, but I would probably sneak in food.


----------



## Vanderfee (Aug 12, 2013)

Yea, back then. My mom would sneak in pre-popped popcorn bags and juice boxes on her purse. At first I thought it was ALL silly and quite embarrassing for me for my mom to sneak food into a movie theatre but now that I think about it, I am glad for all the times my mom did that because she probably saved up a lot of money instead of buying the "snacks" on there. The taste and quality of the popcorn (because they were the microwavable kind) wasn't great but still ate them anyway.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I sneak stuff in all the time, I imagine most people do. There rarely seems to be a queue at the food counter when I go in. If I go with my mom she makes so much noise with the food wrappers; it drives me nuts.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't think that I've ever done that, actually. I like buying something there. It tastes better somehow. It never occured to me that so many people were sneaking stuff in(oddly enough).


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

I don't like eating in theaters and I don't usually like it when other people do it, either.
It's amazing how some seem to pay for their tickets only to get to come have the movie as background noise whilst they're enjoying a three course meal or digging through a bag of sweets every five seconds.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Always.
I buy juice bags for just that purpose and I usually bring some candy or beef jerky.
When I can wear a coat I bring a can of coke and chips.



TenYears said:


> When I go by myself, I'll sometimes sneak stuff in. With my three kids, I just bite the bullet and pay. Usually for the four of us:
> 
> drinks -- $32
> popcorn -- $16
> ...


Jeez! Your kids have pockets too. Teach them the tricks of the trade.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Amphoteric said:


> I don't like eating in theaters and I don't usually like it when other people do it, either.
> It's amazing how some seem to pay for their tickets only to get to come have the movie as background noise whilst they're enjoying a three course meal or digging through a bag of sweets every five seconds.


I'm amazed that so many people are so quick to cough up the money and never give it a second thought. Five dollars for a water?!? Come on!! -People seem to think they simply can't bare two hours without some form of food or drink. I just went to see Godzilla and there was a group of four sitting near me -all with the pricey bottles of water and boxes of candy-they probably spent around $40.00 or more for basically NOTHING -could have eaten at a fairly decent restaurant either right before or after the movie = weird!:sus -Maybe I've just been financially strapped for too long and look at things quite differently from the norm.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I pretty much always buy my food at the theatre. Sometimes my sister (who is the person I go with the most since I have no friends ) sneaks food in though and then I eat it, but I wouldn't do it personally because of anxiety. The popcorn at theatres is usually better than home made or store bought anyway, so I usually just buy a bag of that with a drink, so it's not too horribly expensive.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I used to work at a movie theater, and whenever I saw someone sneaking food in, so long as they were trying to hide it, and not just trying to walk right through the entrance with food out in the open, I always let it slide. Having said that, the concession foods is how theaters make their money. So, you should try to buy food from them from time to time.

I sneak in food sometimes, though. Because it is definitely marked up. I mean, popcorn kernels are goddamn cheap, and there's no way popcorn should cost as much as they charge.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

No. When I go with my gf and daughter, we just get two small popcorn or a med size, and one pop and one water. I think it comes to $40. Over priced, yes but entertainment usually is.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Occasionally, but I'm not hungry when I go to the theater because usually I eat lunch right before. Besides, reaching for food and trying to concentrate on hand-full-of-food-to-mouth coordination detracts focus from the film. Drinks are another story. I usually just carry in a soft drink I had already been drinking from lunchtime, and the employees say nothing. Either that, or I stuff a can of root beer in my backpack. The only time we ever get anything from the concession stand is when we have "reward points" to redeem free candy, popcorn, etc. Even then, we try to stay away. Not only is it overpriced, but unhealthy (durh). My train of though is that food is hardly worth it, because I'll probably forget all about the delicious, disgustingly greasy popcorn I ate by the next day.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm a bad boy, but not that bad.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I do at times, my mum always did when we went to the cinema as children (me and my brother) because the stuff there is too expensive. She was a bad influence :teeth

But it's not hard, I've never had a bag checked before going in to see a film.

I very rarely buy food at the cinema though, I either get nothing or usually buy it elsewhere.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I sneak in drinks sometimes.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

A few years ago I snuck a box of pizza in. This is the real reason why girls have big purses.


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

AlchemyFire said:


> A few years ago I snuck a box of pizza in. *This is the real reason why girls have big purses.*


Yup, lol. I seriously considered that when I was going shopping for a new bag. _I need one big enough so I can sneak in food..._ :lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I usually bring my own, though I don't get to the movies all that much anymore. We used to just pay for one movie and stay all day going from theater to theater for the price of one ticket. I am probably the reason the food is so expensive.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Paloma M said:


> Always. I g to Walgreens the day before and buy gummy bears and a bag of chips. That's why I love carrying purses.


And cargo shorts. My family would always bring in movie snacks that we bought from walmart and just sneak them in through a mixture of our pockets and my mom's purse if she came with us. :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't even go to the movie theater! :lol

I go, maybe, once a year. Every time I go, the price is that much higher


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I barely go to the movie theater but I don't. I'm an honest, upstanding, straight-laced citizen.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

I dont know there's cameras everywhere. I wont take that risk.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Only thing I've sneaked into a theater was beer when I was a teen. Winter parkas were great for that.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

we have sneaked in beer lol


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Paloma M said:


> Always. I g to Walgreens the day before and buy gummy bears and a bag of chips. That's why I love carrying purses. My parents would sneak in pork rinds. They are so ridiculous. They keep them in this big plastic bag and they are munching away. They do the same thing at Mexican restaurants. Instead of eating the tostadas, they take out pork rinds they brought from home. lol


Yeah, walgreens has much more variety and is cheaper than the crap the movie theater tries to sling at you.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

chipotle while watching a movie in the theater is the stuff. can't beat it.


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes. I don't even think the employees care if you sneak in food most of the time. I usually hide a bag of skittles in my pockets.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I used to always sneak in some sort of candy, but the last several years I don't eat or drink anything when I go to see movies at the theater.


----------



## s1gh (Jan 20, 2013)

I sometimes bring my own water bottle, but idk the food at the theater tastes sooo good lol. Whether its the popcorn or the chicken tenders and curly fries with drink. The combo is super expensive though. I think its around $18 plus the actual movie ticket all together is almost $30.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Back home I would just buy a bottle of coke and some sweets/chocolate and sneak it in but here I can get a medium coke + medium popcorn + ticket for $11 on Tuesdays so I just do that.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

When I went to see Neighbors the two friends I went with snuck in a 6-pack of beer, that was quite ballsy.

Most people want to avoid confrontation like the plague while out in public, so as long as you at least make an effort to hide the stuff then most of the time you're safe even if an employee can tell you're sneaking something in. Though most managers will call you out it seems.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Not by myself but if I'm going to the movies with a girl then I'll try to ask her to put a couple of drinks and snacks in her purse. 

I probably come off like a cheap date but whatever. LOL


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Why do people like beer? I could never figure it out. I've even tried to get myself used to it and it always tastes bad. It doesn't get me the slightest bit buzzed unless I drink a ton of it. Which makes it not worth it because it tastes nasty. And even when you get drunk, it's not pleasant at all.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

Sometimes, like a bag of trail mix or other snack that we all share.

Most of the time I go to the movies after eating dinner though, so I usually don't eat much in the theater anyway.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Why do people like beer? I could never figure it out. I've even tried to get myself used to it and it always tastes bad. It doesn't get me the slightest bit buzzed unless I drink a ton of it. Which makes it not worth it because it tastes nasty. And even when you get drunk, it's not pleasant at all.


It reminds me of the farmlands of Manitoba. Dad would tell us to go and play around in the farm equipment, and if we survived, we received a cob of corn.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Yep, it's just less time consuming than waiting on those uber long lines so majority of the time I stop at CVS to stock up on a bunch of candy & I'll bring a can of soda from home. The only thing I ever really buy from the concession stand is popcorn, but I could go without & usually do.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I have to admit though that the movie theater popcorn is great stuff, even if it isn't really worth the price. It's part of the experience I always did enjoy.

It's kind of like buying anything that isn't really worth the price. If you enjoy it, that's all that matters, I guess.


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

I didn't know that wasn't allowed until I tried it once, and they made me open my backpack. It's weird because that's the only time they ever checked. I had to buy food there, which was a pain because I had a broken arm and they always have oversized servings of food and drinks.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

PandaBearx said:


> Yep, it's just less time consuming than waiting on those uber long lines so majority of the time I stop at CVS to stock up on a bunch of candy & I'll bring a can of soda from home.


Pretty much what me and my dad always did, usually end up going to see movies with by brother at like 10pm so there's never any lines and you get the best seats.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I used to back when i loved going to see movies. I even snuck in beers and bottle of liquors too. Anything i felt like having really. There's no way i would ever pay for overpriced snacks.


----------



## fiji (May 24, 2014)

I like to sneak a small microwave in and hook it up at the back of the theater and pop my own corn. You wouldn't believe the looks I get!


----------



## Zenders (Jan 4, 2013)

My ex and i used to sneak a bottle of wine in the theater..


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Not after my cousin panicked...and decided to throw her water bottle and zip blocked popcorn on my lap when one of the workers came up to question us. I am never helping anyone sneak in food again.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

No. All I want it a big bag of popcorn and that ain't fitting under my shirt.


----------



## octodoc (Dec 25, 2012)

Yes. Theater food is too expensive


----------



## IllmaticJJ (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah. It's easy too. Even when they check my backpack, they only check the main compartment. I guess they don't really care but they're required to check so they check quickly and carelessly


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Overpaying for food is a vital part of the true theater experience.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Not usually, but I did sneak a burger in last weekend.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

_Do I?_ :yes


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Yes. There is a Bulk Barn right across the street from the movie theatre near where I worked, So I would sneak in a lot of candy. With my backpack, of course.
Haven't been to the theatres in a while.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Yes, i bring my bag and hide some coca cola and candy in it. I ain't paying for their overpriced crap. There popcorn makes me sick to my stomach and a small soda is bigger than a large at mcdonalds.


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

All the time! They don't check our bags. I've brought spaghetti once because of Charlie Day... haha, and I'm usually always buying water before I get inside because it's only 1$ in the mall and 3$ in the theater.


----------



## Metus (Dec 6, 2010)

Not just movie theaters but sports stadiums too. Nip bottles, small liquor bottles, flasks, all fit conveniently in jacket pockets or boots. Just buy a soda there and give it some kick.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

Always!


----------



## Zashlin (Dec 15, 2013)

Yeah we go to the closest CVS and buy candy there, but I buy the popcorn and drinks at the theaters


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

When I went to see Godzilla I snuck in some pouches of Capri-Sun because pop cans would've been too big in my pockets.


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

Yep i stock up on some chips and cans of drinks, chocolate etc and shove them in a large purse or bag :3 save a fortune.


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

I kinda figured most people did that. 😅


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Yes, I brought in a foot long sub last night and a bottle of water.


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

One time me and an old friend of mine bought a 2 liter of pop and a bunch of candy and we had no way to really hide it without it being obvious, so we had to go with the best bet.. My friend ended up putting the 2 liter down his jeans as well as a grocery bag full of candy. We ended up making it into the movie without question, I still wonder if they noticed or not, I'm sure they did and probably thought of us as retards for going to those lengths to sneak stuff into the movies.

I remember another time I was sneaking a bag of flaming hot cheetos into the movie, and just a suggestion, chips of any kind are probably the worst thing to bring into a movie, I swear every time I ate a cheeto it sounded so loud in the silence. Never bring anything with a lot of crunch.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Why do you think I have this giant purse??


----------



## Fairykins (Nov 5, 2014)

It's expensive just buying a ticket to see a movie. 

The food at the theater isn't so bad when they have snack deals going, but I've noticed recently they've been cutting down the deals a lot... they're used to be 5 or more, now there is barely 2. I usually sneak drinks in because theaters don't have the drinks I like (I hate cola!) and snacks like chocolate and stuff. Mmm, chocolate and popcorn...


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Yea sometimes. I love the theater popcorn tho!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

don't know what a movie theater is..?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

East said:


> Why do you think I have this giant purse??


Same lol. All my bags are big so I can sneak stuff in them.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Of course! I normally take with me a backpack of chocolate, pringles, pink lemonade, etc.
I would never buy anything from the theater. I'm quite poor, I can't afford it. And I NEED snacks when I watch a film.


----------



## KILLuminati (Nov 8, 2014)

I usually pop my own corn and stick it in my bag and throw some candy in there and bottle water or a stiff drink :/


----------

